# Private Health Insurance



## DevFam (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi 

Any recommendations on private health insurance providers? Anyone know if they would cover pre-existing conditions ie. diabetes / hypothyroidism? 

Thanks!


----------



## birdfather (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm also currently looking. They all seem to be expensive except for Status. None of them seem to mention pre-existing conditions. People on another forum said I could get medical insurance for 150-200 euros per person, but that seems to be non-existent. 

As soon as I'm settled in Cyprus I'm going to apply for Gesy anyway, so applying for insurance that I'm not going to use just to get over the immigration hurdle seems like a real waste of money.


----------



## birdfather (Sep 15, 2020)

I've found a cheaper provider called Soeasy Insurance. They don't cover pre-existing conditions and apparently not much else either. However, if you just need token insurance cover, they are the cheapest I've found.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The SoEasy Aliens Medical Insurance policy is about as cheap as you can get in Cyprus and is accepted as valid health insurance by Immigration, in fact our Immigration Dept. in Paralimni advised us to take this one out instead of spending a fortune on more comprehensive policies. The cost, depending on age is around €180.00/person/year but only covers up to €8600.00/claim/year for in-patient with a max payable of €13750.00 and for outpatient treatment €700. So if you have a serious accident or claim you could easily be out of pocket!!
This policy is readily available and can be provided by a company called Trust Insurance who have offices in most towns and villages.
However, if you are going to take out a different policy, our Immigration Dept. told us to ensure the policies include; In patient cover, Out patient cover and Death repatriation cover as without these they would refuse to provide the registration of residency certificate.


----------



## birdfather (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you for confirming this, JonandGaynor! I ended up paying 175 euros per person. Another benefit of SoEasy is that you can buy it online and receive a PDF certificate, all within 20 minutes. The others all want you to go to a branch or call them.

I've found that a number of other insurers (e.g. Abbygate, Pitsas, Topquotes) sell a very similar policy at a similar price. However, it's hard to find on their websites so you have to contact them for a quote.

That's one requirement met. Now onto the next...


----------

